# Sand as Axolotl substrate. Advice, please.



## scrappydoo (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi there

I have an axolotl called Eddie. I've had him for about 8 months and he was super tiny when I got him. He's growing nicely and feeding on garden worms, which he loves.

Before I got him I spoke to the rep shop (now defunct) and I also read the care sheet from this site, although I wasn't a member then. The shop told me to use sand as a substrate and the care sheet suggested that sand was too small to cause impaction.

I've joined this site now and looking through the Phib section it appears that sand may not have been the right choice. Can someone please explain what damage it might do and what I could/should use as an alternative?

Many thanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

A thinnish layer of sand should be fine- go for rounded stuff, as sold for play sand. You are probably best not making the layer too thick, as detritus can get stuck in it and rot.


----------



## scrappydoo (Nov 27, 2012)

Ahhhn that's really, really reassuring. Thank you so much! I was so worried that I might be harming him without realising. 

I really appreciate you getting back to me. Thanks again.


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

I always kept mine on a thin (1inch) layer of washed play sand. Never did any harm Whatsoever. Main reason I used the sand was for plants, there's no reason to keep them on bare bottom tanks. Although they do skid around abit, kinda looks like they're trying to move across ice haha.


----------



## scrappydoo (Nov 27, 2012)

J4MES said:


> I always kept mine on a thin (1inch) layer of washed play sand. Never did any harm Whatsoever. Main reason I used the sand was for plants, there's no reason to keep them on bare bottom tanks. Although they do skid around abit, kinda looks like they're trying to move across ice haha.


The skidding around was why I opted to put something in the tank in the first place, rather than leave it bare.

At first I tried the Exo Terra dessert-tye sand but it just kind of sat in lums at the bottome of the tank, so I got a couple of mahoosive play sand bags from Asda during the summer and I've been working my way through those!


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

scrappydoo said:


> The skidding around was why I opted to put something in the tank in the first place, rather than leave it bare.
> 
> At first I tried the Exo Terra dessert-tye sand but it just kind of sat in lums at the bottome of the tank, so I got a couple of mahoosive play sand bags from Asda during the summer and I've been working my way through those!


Aye, it's good stuff. Just wash it well as its quite dusty.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I used to use play sand. If you bung in some Malaysian trumpet snails (MTS) you wont have any problems with detritus build up in the sand, or anaerobic pockets forming.

Ade


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

I'd be wary using MTS. You can't get rid of the feckers once they start multiplying and I'd hate to imagine the impacting problems an axolotl might encounter should it accidentally swallow a bigger one


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

They only become a problem if you overfeed, don't overfeed and they don't breed like made. As to an axie swalling one, mine never even looked at them.


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

Wolfenrook said:


> They only become a problem if you overfeed, don't overfeed and they don't breed like made.


This is true...

In fairness, with a substrate less than 2 inches its unlikely you'll experience any anearobic build ups. My axie was always sifting the sand anyhow!


----------



## bikertj1981 (May 18, 2008)

personally I've always been worried about using sand in case the hoover it up while there eating.


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

Play sand is absolutely fine. A lot of brands of aquarium sand can be a problem because they are more like very fine gravel, and some contain larger pieces and also some long sharp pieces.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Goobs said:


> Play sand is absolutely fine. A lot of brands of aquarium sand can be a problem because they are more like very fine gravel, and some contain larger pieces and also some long sharp pieces.


Yep- the point about play sand is that it is formed of rounded pieces that are as easily passed as they are ingested.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I use sand for mine, gravel is the most dangerous as they can choke. I wouldn't opt for nothing simply because it looks uncomfortable for them and they're unable to grip.
: victory:


----------

